# Short of breath



## Giulia2213

Καλημέρα,
Δεν βρήκα στο λεξικό κάτι για να πω "short of breath". 
Συζήτησα με φίλους στα ελληνικά, απαντάω στον ένα ότι αν άκουγα μια φίλη μου, δεν θα τα πλήρωσα τόσο ακριβά με την υγεία μου τώρα (θα μου άρεσε να πω ότι : "I wouldn't have been short of breath at a small effort if I had listened to my friend before it created too much damages")
Το πρόβλημα είναι αυτό το "short of breath" που δεν βρίσκω σε καμμιά σελίδα του λεξικού (ή να είμαι τυφλή)....


=> Μια ιδέα;



Σας ευχαριστώ


----------



## apmoy70

λαχανιάζω (λαχάνιασμα)
κοντανασαίνω (κοντανάσασμα)


----------



## Giulia2213

Ευχαριστώ


----------



## provataki

salut,
pourrais-tu traduire la phrase en français parce que la phrase en tant que telle n'a pas de sens...:-(


----------



## Giulia2213

Ah bon ? C'est peut-être parce que le sous-entendu n'est pas évident.... Enfin, responsable mais pas coupable 

La phrase est : "Je ne serais pas essoufflée au moindre effort si j'avais écouté les conseils de mon amie avant qu'il n'y ait autant de dégâts [sous-ent : sur ma santé]"


----------



## provataki

alors, une traduction mot-à-mot pourrait etre:
den tha laxaniaza me to paramikro an eixa akolouthisei tis symboules tis filis mou prin na proklithei tosi zimia [stin ygeia mou]
mais en fait, l'expression "den tha to plirwna toso akriva me tin ygeia mou" me semble appropriée en tant que phrase principale qui exprime le résultat de celle subordonnée...

je suis dsl mais je n'ai pas de clavier grec...
j'espère que c'est un peu plus clair maintenant!


----------



## Giulia2213

Pas de problèmes, c'était juste le "short of breath" qui me posait problème  Pour le reste, j'avais traduit à peu près comme tu viens de le donner (et configurer un clavier grec sous Windows Vista est d'une simplicité enfantine, c'est même encore plus simple sous Ubuntu... Je serais même prête à te donner la marche à suivre par MP si ça t'intéresse  )


----------



## provataki

c'est gentil mais ce n'est pas la peine de configurer le clavier en grec puisque ça me sert pas du tout...
à bientòt


----------



## Giulia2213

Bah si, ça peut toujours servir, et une fois que c'est fait, il est enfantin de basculer d'un clavier à l'autre


----------



## provataki

ça je peux le faire avec mon ordi personel mais étant donné que je vis et je travaille à l'étranger, un clavier grec au boulot ne me servirait pas à grandes choses!


----------



## Giulia2213

Tu peux avoir plusieurs langues de clavier qui cohabitent sur un même ordinateur (et je fais ça depuis une 10aine d'années maintenant  ) : ton clavier par défaut dans la langue de ton boulot, et quand tu as besoin, tu mets le clavier grec, puis tu remets ton clavier par défaut


----------

